# Offline time remaining



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

Is there a way to see how much time you have left to drive or how much time you've been offline? was in a nice ppz last night and lyft shut off due to no time remaining. easy to see on uber but didn't know where to view it on lyft


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Lyft. Tap your image on the top left then hit Dashboard 

Uber. Slide the up arrow on the bottom left of the app.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

TPAMB said:


> Lyft. Tap your image on the top left then hit Dashboard


is online time the # to look at? on uber I can be online without moving and it doesn't go towards my driving time


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

The clock ticks down from 14 hours constantly with Lyft.

Uber the clock stops when you’re stationary.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

thanks


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I don't think Lyft shows you how much offline time you have before it resets. At least I have never seen it.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> I don't think Lyft shows you how much offline time you have before it resets. At least I have never seen it.


from what he just said you have 14 hours online time (stationary or moving), it resets after 6 hours offline. I could be wrong


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

BuberDriver said:


> from what he just said you have 14 hours online time (stationary or moving), it resets after 6 hours offline. I could be wrong


I get that you time out on Lyft after hours online and you need to be offline for 6 hours to reset. My point is Uber shows a wait time clock for your hours to reset. Lyft does not, or at least I have never seen it. With Lyft you have to note what time you timed out and hope it matches what their computer thinks.


----------

